# Habe vergessen wie ein Spiel bei der Gamescom hieß!



## Chris_ (20. August 2010)

*Habe vergessen wie ein Spiel bei der Gamescom hieß!*

Hey Leute ich war heute auf der Gamescom und hab beim Caseking stand ein spiel mit so Robotern gezockt kann mir einer sagen welches spiel das war?

Und weiß einer wo die Leute die Handys herbekommen haben?


Gruß Chris


----------



## Benne123 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Habe vergessen wie ein Spiel bei der Gamescom hieß!*

Die Handys gibts am Com-Stand. Diese Zeitschrift da.
Musste nen Testabo (2 Zeitschriften) abschliessen und dann nen Glücksad drehen. Jeder Dreh gewinnt iwas, meisten Handy.
Haben  Stück bekommen. Sind aber Müll.
Die Prepaidkarte hat nen Guthaben von 1 Cent.
Mit Eplus geht die nicht. Vllt kann man das Branding iwie entfernen.


----------



## Chris_ (20. August 2010)

*AW: Habe vergessen wie ein Spiel bei der Gamescom hieß!*

cool danke der 1 der sich mal meldet nach 47 klicks xD
aber jetzt weiß ich immer noch nicht wie das spiel heißt


----------



## Pixelplanet (21. August 2010)

*AW: Habe vergessen wie ein Spiel bei der Gamescom hieß!*



Benne123 schrieb:


> Die Handys gibts am Com-Stand. Diese Zeitschrift da.
> Musste nen Testabo (2 Zeitschriften) abschliessen und dann nen Glücksad drehen. Jeder Dreh gewinnt iwas, meisten Handy.
> Haben  Stück bekommen. Sind aber Müll.
> Die Prepaidkarte hat nen Guthaben von 1 Cent.
> Mit Eplus geht die nicht. Vllt kann man das Branding iwie entfernen.



dazu sollte man allerdings noch sagen das sich das abo automisch um ein Jahr verlängert wenn es nicht innerhalb von 2 Wochen vorabauf gekündigt wird.

typische Abo falle eben


----------



## Chris_ (21. August 2010)

*AW: Habe vergessen wie ein Spiel bei der Gamescom hieß!*

ja jetzt weiß ich das mit den handy ja aber wie heißt das spiel


----------



## PCGH_Marc (23. August 2010)

*AW: Habe vergessen wie ein Spiel bei der Gamescom hieß!*

Transformers? Ansonsten schreib Oli eine PN, der arbeitet ja bei Caseking und war am Stand.


----------



## ocjulchen (23. August 2010)

*AW: Habe vergessen wie ein Spiel bei der Gamescom hieß!*

Hab das spiel schon mal auf dem rechner gehabt , als demo aber lange her , ich schau mal vllt find ich ja den titel x)


----------

